# TRYING TO HELP MY GIRLFRIEND



## devildog83 (Jun 6, 2008)

SHE HAS BEEN HAVING DP NOW FOR A COUPLE OF MONTHS. SHE IS SCARED SHE IS THE ONLY ONE WITH CERTAIN FEELINGS AND I WAS HOPING THAT I COULD GET SOME FEEDBACK FROM YOU GUYS TO REASSURE HER THAT SHE IS NOT ALONE. SHE SAYS THAT SHE DOES FEEL REAL AND NOT THAT DREAMY UNREAL FEELING BUT AT THE SAME TIME SHE FEELS LIKE A STRANGER TO HERSELF. PLEASE ANYONE THAT COULD HELP ME OUT PLEASE DO SO.


----------



## junfan (Apr 12, 2008)

I HAVE IT ASWELL, I FEEL LOST OF MY SELF, I FEEL WIERD, DREAM LIKE STATE, WHAT I TRY TO DO IS LEARNT O EXCEPT IT, I DO ALOT OF STUDY ON SLEF ESTEEM ARTICLES FROM NATHEN BRANDEN, I BELEIVE SELF ESTEEM PLAYS A BIG PART IN DP AND IN ALL ANXIETY. I FEEL THAT IF THE PERSON IS 100% SELF SUFFIENT, UNDERSTANDS THEM SELF, IS RESPONSIBLE, AND HAS FAMILY AND FIRNDS WHO ARE ALSO CARING AND LOVE I BELIEVE DP MAY GO. BUT IF YOU LACK IN ANY AREA OF THESE, THEN DP IS PREVELENT. 
I TRY TO RESEARCH SELF HELP BOOKS ABOUT ORGANISING MY LIFE BETTER, I DO SMALL THINGS EVERYDAY, AND TRY TO SEE THESE AS ACHIVEMENTS, I TRY TO DO THINGS MY SELF FOR SELF MUTURITY ETC, AND I TRY TO FACE PROBLEMS FACE AND DEAL WITH THEM.
I THINK DP IS BASICALLY A SYMPTOM OF UN MANAGABLE SELF. 
EVERYDAY I TRY TO DO SOMETHING, BUT NOT TO MUCH, AS IT BECOMSE OVERLOAD, STAY AWAY FORM PEOPLE WHO MAKE YOU FEEL VUNRABLE OR WHO WIND TYOU UP. BE WITH PEOPLE WHO ARE UNDERSTANDING. I THINK DP HAS ALOT TO DO WITH FAMILY, LOVE, PEOPLE, PERCEPTIONS, HOW OYU SEE LIFE, HOW YOU SEE YOUR SELF IN LIFE, FRIENDS ETC

DRUGS CAN MAKE IT COME THOUGH, BUT WHY TAKE DRUGS IF YOU ARE HAPPY WITH YOUR LIFE?? AND WHY TAKE DRUGS IF YOU HAVE A BRAIN AND ARE SMART?? PEOPLE DONT REALISE WHAT THEY HAVE UNTIL ITS GONE

THERES A FINE LINE BETWEEN NORMALITY AND DP/ DR. THERE A FINE LINE BETWEEN LIFE AND DEATH, THERES A FINE LINE BTWEEN MEANTAL HEALTH PROBS AND NORMAL. THERE A FINE LINE BETWEEEN HAVING A DISEASE AND NOT HAVING A DISEASE.

GET YOUR GIRLFRIEND TO SEND ME PRIVATE IF SHE NEEDS O TALK OR YOUR SELF.
EVERYONE ON HERE IS BRILLIANT, THERE SUPPORTIVE.


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2008)

Great post and response Junfan. I knew you had it in you. Can I go private with you also?


----------



## devildog83 (Jun 6, 2008)

SHE DOESN'T FEEL LIKE SHE IS IN A DREAM SHE FEELS REAL BUT JUST A STRANGER TO HERSELF HAVE ANY OF YOU EXPERIENCED THAT


----------



## Guest (Jun 13, 2008)

I sure have. That's my chief complaint. Sometimes I get scared staring at myself in the mirror. I'ts especially scary when you never experienced it before and comes on suddenly.
It feels like your not in control of your body, it's not you who is thinking, like your separated from yourself. Scary feeling I know. Difference is this feeling has caused me to feel as if I'm still dreaming, like in a trance like state, emotional numbing, cloudy thoughts.


----------



## crazybeautifulll (May 9, 2008)

ive read yer otha posts &..
tell your girlfriend that she feels lika stranger to herself cause we switched bodies..ahah

i feel the exact same way..i feel like a complete stranger to myself..i know im real..but i FELT like i had no 'self' and i felt like a complete stranger to myself and nothing seemed to have any connection to me..and i felt no emotion..except fear i guess..id cry all the time because i felt like i lost myself completely but i didnt FEEl the sadness..it was terrifying... felt empty like someone ripped my soul out..im recovered now but i feel as if ive been filled up wit some other person up.. like some identity alteration
but when i was dp'd i felt like dpdream and i felt completey SEPERATED frommyself to the point where i felt like i was some other person..besides myself..like a stranger..i felt like someone else was thinking my thoughts..walking the directions i was going..saying what i was saying..completely out of control..
the most intense cases of dp are when youre ENTIRE world flips upside down when dp hits
youre perceptions of reality are skewed, your 'SELF' has disappeared, you are emotionally and sometimes even physically numb, you feel detached from everyone around you and even objects.you feel detached from your memories..and then theres derealization..but i dont think your girlfriend has derealization..im pretty positive she has dp. remember not all people have the same symptoms..thats why she might she think she doesnt have it..EVERYONE experiences it differantly.


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2008)

Hi crazy beautiful.
Was your d/p intense as you descibed above. How did you overcome it? Did you make trips to the doctors thinking it was something else?


----------

